# Silicone, urethane (aliphatic) or rubber roof coating for my flat roof?



## Jacklynhydejr (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm in NYC and have a flat roof with a slight slope. I have some ponding in areas and those ponded areas have caused me grief below. The leaks mainly came after big snowstorms. We've patched what we believe to be the leaking spots with a new layer of roof paper (Firestone APP 160, which I think is modified bitumen), and taped/flashed all the seams. Now I'd like to give it a roof coating.

With the exception of the areas with the new layers of paper, the roof has previously been coated with fibered aluminum. It seems to be what everyone uses here, though I read that a) it is not giving me any waterproofing protection b) it has poor longevity. The cracks I can see in the old coating support the latter.

At the least, I want to upgrade to a better coating to waterproof my troublesome areas, then maybe use a moderately less expensive coating for the rest of the roof where there is no ponding and maybe less necessary to use the fanciest stuff.

What material should I go with: silicone, aliphatic urethane or rubber? And then is there a particular product you recommend? I am in NYC, so extreme cold winters and extreme hot summers. There is very little to no foot traffic on my roof. Roughly 1500 sq ft.

Will your recommendation be compatible with the modified bitumen tar paper, and will it be compatible to paint over the areas with the old fibered aluminum coating?

The roof is VERY old and I will consider replacing it entirely sooner than later. Hoping to get another few years if I can stretch it that far.

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------

